# Bmx bikes?



## madriverjack (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm looking to get my 8 year old into bmx racing and need some advice on bikes. I want to get him something light and he is 54 inches tall. I use to race in the late 70's early 80's, so I don't know much about bikes anymore.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2013)

Wish I could help you, I'm really only familiar with MTB.  Good on you getting him into BMX though.  I thought about getting my kids into it, there's a BMX track right near my house.

I'd say go into a bike shop and see what they have.  The place near me has a big BMX section, I don't know if they all do.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 26, 2013)

What's the name of the shop near you?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 26, 2013)

*Bikers Edge*


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 26, 2013)

Things have changed a little since we were kids with BMX racing. Take a look at the Redline Proline Series or the GT line. My nephews had the Redline Proline Minis and did pretty good with them. While you're at it pick yourself up 24" BMX cruiser to ride at the track with them. This is what I have, tons of fun riding with them and trying to race their father!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 26, 2013)

Once you figure out a couple bikes that fit them good check on Craigslist. Might take a little time to find them, but lots of good deals on slightly used bikes either cause the kids didn't like racing or outgrew the bikes.


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 26, 2013)

Cutting Edge in Berlin, CT has a good selection too.  Dan's Comp is a good mail order source.  http://www.danscomp.com/

I haven't ridden BMX since I was a kid so that's about as much relevant advice as I can give.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks I've been looking at redlines, se racing and gt's. I did look at dans, but I'd like to have my son sit on a few to make sure I get the right size bike. Thanks everyone


----------

